# Jeux IOS 4.2.1



## SumSleiyz (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour j'ai un iphone 3G (sous IOS 4.2.1) et je cherche des jeux compatible 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Des jeux de quel genre ?

Une petite recherche Google avec quelques mots clés.

Le site AppShopper pour un listing des applications, TouchArcade pour des tests.

FunTouch en français est pas mal non plus.


----------



## SumSleiyz (14 Mai 2014)

Peut importe le genre tant que c'est compatible avec IOS 4.2.1 ^^


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2014)

cela ne va pas être simple (merci l'obsolescence programmée)


----------

